# Aquatop heater



## jaysee

So I bought one of these on amazon, for one of my quarantine tanks. I gave the heater I had away with the 45 gallon tank to my friend.

I set the heater to 80. I was beginning a heat treatment so I was going to be bringing it up to 88 - wasn't really concerned if it was a bit warmer than 80. I came home to find the fish in the tank all dead. Seems they couldn't handle the 105 degree water very well. And the heater was still working!

That's why I love amazon - no hassle, easy returns. I actually requested an exchange. Since it's only for a quarantine tank and will be seeing limited use, I'm willing to take another chance....but there is no way I would trust running one on a show tank.


----------



## ZivaD

*meh* bad product happens in all product lines.....


----------



## jaysee

ZivaD said:


> *meh* bad product happens in all product lines.....


I agree, but I wonder how offen these bad units roll off the line. Amazon has several such reviews, so it's not a freak occurrence.


----------



## Chesh

Thank you for posting this review. I'm really sad to hear about your unhappy experience with this brand, hopefully the replacement works as it should. These things may happen all of the time, but they _SHOULDN'T!_ If you had put this on your show tank, you would have lost a small fortune. Poor fish.


----------



## jaysee

Yeah no kidding - the 125 has some expensive fish in it..... Well, by freshwater standards.

I have 4 sunsun (aquatop) canister filters and like them very much, so I'm not put off by the brand.


----------



## MoneyMitch

just so I understand this correctly, you set to 80 and came back to 105 temps? could had a damaged thermostat from shipping or w/e. what made you go with it in spite of the reviews of it happening?


----------



## jaysee

MoneyMitch said:


> just so I understand this correctly, you set to 80 and came back to 105 temps? could had a damaged thermostat from shipping or w/e. what made you go with it in spite of the reviews of it happening?


I didn't read them prior ;-)

The replacement seems to be fine.


----------



## MoneyMitch

hind sight is 20/20 good to see the review though for what to avoid if i ever go back in the market for a heater


----------



## jaysee

Replacement heater is still doing good - I have the temp dialed in, so I just plug it in and it goes to 88. Perfect.

One other thing to note - the bacteria managed the overheating just fine. I wasn't sure if it would have, but it did. Replacement fish were in the tank that week, and did their quarantine time without a hitch. Another batch of fish are currently in.


----------



## Chesh

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that all is going as it should with the replacement. Heater malfunction stories give me nightmares. Truly. I'd be so sad. . .


----------



## jaysee

Since I don't heat my show tanks, I sleep soundly ;-)

Oh yeah, and the MTS survived the 105 degrees too. Naturally.


----------



## MattsBettas

I have three aquatop heaters and love every one of them. I have had no issues, they run consistently, are easy to use, and don't cost much at all (oh how I love amazon). 

Sorry for your losses Jaysee.

Also just a reminder to everyone that heaters should be tested before adding fish. Not sure it would have helped in this case, but it is good protocol.


----------

